

Is Android Still an Afterthought? - budda
http://buddasworld.co.uk/post/1283015704/is-android-still-an-afterthought
So why are manufacturers still not prepared to back Android with 1st class applications to complement their services and devices?
======
wccrawford
Does this post bring anything to the table? I think I saw that exact same
chart many months ago. It still doesn't -mean- anything. Most smartphone
owners would choose another one of the same kind? Really? Wow! Some are
thinking about switching? Wow!

------
sandipc
Is the iPhone/iOS still an afterthought? Android users have had Google
Navigation and Google Voice for a while now, and there are plenty of other app
examples.

iOS and Android may seem superficially very similar, but the distribution
model of apps and ability to access phone services are very different on the
two platforms. I agree with wccrawford... this post doesn't really provide any
new information or insight.

